# To All, but especially Applecruncher..



## Denise1952 (Sep 25, 2018)

..who I still could never thank enough, @Applecruncher, for telling me about the Universities around the country, where you can get excellent dental care  Here's her post that got me started:



I'm going again tomorrow where I have received the best care ever in Dental.  It's worth the travel to get there etc  I just wanted to post this as I've shared it with others who may not have access to good, dental care  Oh, the University I have nearest me is the University of California at San Francisco (UCSF).



Hmm, don't know why this is so small, but I haven't been here in a long time so forget how some things are done.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2018)

Heeyy Denise....good to see you Mi chica...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2018)

Denise I remember that discussion. Glad AC got you pointed in the right direction.  Get us caught up!


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Denise!!   :wave:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Denise! 

You're quite welcome. Happy to help.


----------



## jujube (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey, Denise!  Good to see you back here again.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello Denise, good to see you are well.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 25, 2018)

Great reminder! When I lived in Pittsburgh, care was available at U Pgh (Pitt) dental school. I knew quite a few people who used it happily. Probably still available.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey, Denise -- great to see you again!  How's life treating you?  Let us know what's been happening in your travels.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Denise!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 25, 2018)

Long time no see Denise.......


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that info Denise and good to see you! :rose::wave:
I'll pass the info along to my family


----------

